# stick and string time



## bonecollector (Aug 16, 2009)

whos ready its gonna be hot im ready for some cool weather snakes are sure enough moving good been seeing some pretty deer in velvet


----------



## Son (Aug 17, 2009)

*Stick and string time*

I can tell ya what's tough, practicing when it's hot. The darn gnats crawling all around the ears and eyes when trying to frocus on the shot. I've tried all the bug sprays, rubs and even listerine and nothing keeps em off.
I'm also seeing lots of bucks in velvet, and some big ol does. All feeding in the peanuts during daylight hours. The cameras tell the tale. Deer are presently feeding in our woods day and night. Snakes will really get on the move when crop harvesting begins...


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope the snakes cool it down a little bit from here on out we've killed 2 rattlers and a big cottonmouth on our little 14 acres around the house in the last month. That is a little ridiculous if you ask me!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 22, 2009)

yep its gonna be a good year i think...been seein the deer in the afternoons after the rains....cant wait...i sure hope the snakes chill out


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 3, 2009)

super pumped! been seeing deer feeding alot early/mid afternoons the last few weeks....tick tock tick tock


----------



## Son (Sep 3, 2009)

*Stick and String*

I'm an old Bowhunter, self taught from the 1950's. Archery is far from what it was back then. 
Past President of The Florida Bowhunters Council, and a National Bowhunter Education Instructor. Took the course from The late Bill Wadsworth, the fellow who developed the course. Old joints make it tough to hang in with heavy poundage, but I'm managing. I'm ready to sit in the woods too. My cameras show bucks are using during daylight hours. That will soon change as they go out of velvet. I still shoot aluminum and a 1980's Martin Warthog, or a Jennys Woody (collectors item there)  lets see some pictures when you fellows score. 






Here's a couple pictures from the old days in central Fl. Thonotosassa, and a buck I got in the Citrus Mgmt area.

I'm the second from the right shooting.









Always a bowhunter





I'm 67 now, not killing much with the bow anymore, but have plenty of storys to tell. Guess I'm not as agressive as I once was. Taking too many naps in the stand these days, but still enjoying the hunt.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 4, 2009)

those are great pics--thanks for sharing--my best friend hunts citrus pretty regularly--small world


----------



## Son (Sep 4, 2009)

*Stick and string*

The eight point was killed in Citrus in the NW block of roads 8 and 13.  Used to be my favorite block.
Got another 8 with a bow in the NE block of roads 6 and roads 11. 
I hunted Citrus Mgmt area from the first year it opened until about 1978. Bull Creek in Osceola Co was another favorite, but a wet place to hunt. Took some good bucks and hogs there while feeding the mosquitos.
Hunted St Vincent for 7 years, took one buck and several hogs. One of which hangs on the wall to this day.
Moved to SW Ga in 82 and have been after these Ga bucks ever since.
Spot and stalk in Ga, it's doable....


----------



## stealthman52 (Sep 7, 2009)

it might be doable,but you better carry a rabitts foot along,on the ground where he lives,odds are against you.


----------



## Son (Sep 7, 2009)

*Stick and string*

yes, very difficult, but did it several times in my younger years. And with the right conditions, not past trying it these days. Best when windy.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 8, 2009)

are those what you use or something you found?


----------



## Son (Sep 8, 2009)

*Stick and string*

Those are two arrows I made. The top one was used for rabbit hunting in the 70's. The other has never been used, just for show.
I have taken a doe with a stone head that I made, back in the 80's in Alabama. She went about 40 yards. But I used a compound bow to do it.


----------



## Son (Sep 9, 2009)

*Stick and string*

Labor Day weekend just past, and the Florida Bowhunters Council hosted their annual jamboree.

I had that job back in the 70's and early 80's. Here's an old photo from one nastalgic journal. That's me shooting.






Temps back in the 90's, sure hope they cool off before Saturday. My cameras show plenty of deer movement around 7 in the mornings, and from noon to 2 in the afternoon. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 9, 2009)

those are some great photos--

yeah--been seeing alot of movement around 1 or so and some right before sundown


----------

